

If you are an unmarried Pakistani, you cannot visit Sweden - kingzain
http://blogs.tribune.com.pk/story/25839/if-you-are-an-unmarried-pakistani-you-cannot-visit-sweden/

======
dalke
While that is the title, it is an incorrect interpretation of the evidence.
The actual statement is:

> entry visas are only granted to Pakistanis who wish to visit immediate
> family members in Sweden and who can show that they are established in
> Pakistani society. Being established means having a family (husband, wife,
> children) in Pakistan to return to and/or to be established in the labour
> market.

I interpret that to mean that an unmarried Pakistani with a job (and/or real
estate) in Pakistan can get a visa to visit Sweden. No children are needed.

The author, OTOH, translated it as "married with children". I believe this is
too broad. It appears to be there as enumeration which is narrower than
"immediate family."

I agree most with the comments by Hafiz Abdul Azeem ("This article shows
author's immature understanding about visa process.") and UzairH.

